# BHMs to drool over.



## Lamia (Aug 19, 2012)

nevermind see there is already a thread for this.


----------



## SitiTomato (Aug 19, 2012)

Aw I got all excited now!

No reason there can't be a new one, let's see what you got


----------



## Lamia (Aug 19, 2012)

SitiTomato said:


> Aw I got all excited now!
> 
> No reason there can't be a new one, let's see what you got




It's over in the BHM video thread.  This thread needs deleted.


----------



## shandyman (Aug 19, 2012)

come and drool over me. Haha


----------



## SitiTomato (Aug 19, 2012)

Well if it's not getting deleted then we should at least have BHMs to drool over. How about the girls here post their favorite celebrities and what not. Like the Hot Boys Threads.


----------



## sarahe543 (Aug 22, 2012)

Jack Black, James Corden (but i am guessing he will improve with age LOL) Frank Black, Phil Jupitus. MMMMMMMM:eat2:


----------



## sarahe543 (Aug 22, 2012)

Just spent WAY too long looking at Phil Jupitus pictures...


----------



## imfree (Aug 22, 2012)

I'll help by posting a pic of my sexy ol' back side, if y'all need me to. Just sayin'.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 22, 2012)

imfree said:


> I'll help by posting a pic of my sexy ol' back side, if y'all need me to. Just sayin'.



Do it sir! Show these ladies what they're missing out on.


----------



## imfree (Aug 22, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Do it sir! Show these ladies what they're missing out on.



Thank you Sir, I'd Rep you for your vote of confidence, but, yes, you guessed, I'll never have confidence in that damned, forever-in-the-charger, Repper of mine!!! Oh, well, if the Ladies object, I can always delete the IMG later.

450, 5'6.5", age 57 
Fat, short, old shit, I am!


----------



## shandyman (Aug 23, 2012)

Am I more or less drool worthy in black & white?





[/IMG]


----------



## sarahe543 (Aug 24, 2012)

An arty tasteful drool!


----------



## gythaogg (Aug 24, 2012)

Alec Baldwin in It's Complicated. Mmmmm.


----------



## MissTsatske (Aug 26, 2012)

shandyman said:


> Am I more or less drool worthy in black & white?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hubba hubba! You're a feast for the eyes, black and white or not. :smitten:


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 26, 2013)

The Mavericks just released a new album (FINALLY) and it reminded me of my love for this BHM hottie.


Enjoy.

:eat2: 

View attachment images.jpg


View attachment Raul-Malo-general-1-credit-.jpg


View attachment large_081908malo.jpg


----------



## runningsoft (Apr 4, 2013)

What the hey - I'll throw my hat into the ring also.


----------



## VonDimples (Apr 4, 2013)

runningsoft said:


> What the hey - I'll throw my hat into the ring also.



mmm, look at that little growing belly. I'd love to fatten you up. Loove the picture..:smitten:


----------



## runningsoft (Apr 7, 2013)

It is certainly a masterpiece that is constantly being worked on, and I am far beyond day 50 by now :blush:


----------



## cinnamitch (Apr 7, 2013)

Surlysomething said:


> The Mavericks just released a new album (FINALLY) and it reminded me of my love for this BHM hottie.
> 
> 
> Enjoy.
> ...



I LOVEEEEEE Raul. :kiss2:


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 7, 2013)

Isn't he gorgeous? DAMN!



cinnamitch said:


> I LOVEEEEEE Raul. :kiss2:


----------



## cinnamitch (Apr 7, 2013)

Surlysomething said:


> Isn't he gorgeous? DAMN!



He always has been. Been a fan of The Mavericks since their first single.


----------



## BigBootyBeautyXXL (Apr 8, 2013)

I've never complained about a man having a little extra meat on him


----------



## ODFFA (Apr 8, 2013)

Why continue to delay the inevitable?

James Corden

View attachment jamescorden5001.jpg


View attachment james-corden-one-man-two-guvnors3.jpg




aaaaand if this makes you even half as happy as it makes me, you at least have half a life more than me and I've just made your month, and you're welcome.

View attachment James-Corden-engaged[1].jpg


----------



## SD007 (Apr 8, 2013)

James Corden is lovely!

I'm also a fan of Nick Frost :3










And John Bradley


----------



## bremerton (Apr 14, 2013)

raggi from the band of monsters and men


----------



## SD007 (Apr 14, 2013)

bremerton said:


> raggi from the band of monsters and men




Whaaaat, I didn't realize they did that Little Talks song. I'm gonna have to start listening to them more. 

Raggi is very handsome!


----------

